# Do your cats talk?



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ollie is definitely a talker. He meows like any cat, but then he also has these distinctive sounds he makes, one is kind of chirpy almost like a squirrel or something and then he does this kind of throaty sound that really sounds like he is trying to make words. Sometimes you can even hear the question mark at the end. I was fixing their plates of canned food one morning and he nudged my arm and I swear it sounded like he said "I want some". LOL. Miley is a lot less vocal and I haven't heard this from her, just meows. She's sweet and cuddly too, just not quite as outgoing as her brother.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I have two Ragdolls, cats that are described as 'not very vocal'. Clearly mine are faulty, then! Evie, in particular, never stops talking. She talks, shouts, whispers, moans, trills... She sounds like she says 'yes' all the time. Mitzi is slightly less vocal, but talks much more than your average cat. She is a big moaner and frequently does the low pitched throaty noise- this morning infact! They both make noises in their sleep too. There is no peace with these two around.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

kty78 said:


> Do your cats talk?


A better question is "do my cats ever shut up?"


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

My black cat Nubey was quite a talker. He'd run up to me, and ask me to pet him and this would happen quite often. His meows were like trills & chirps. He wasn't a Maine **** cat though. My grandma had to put him down a few months ago, and I have to say that he was quite friendly. He loved giving kisses and hugs. He loved licking me and I loved it too.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My cats are not talkers. Meatball likes to express her happiness by trills and purrs, and she only chirps once or twice a day. Metoo talks a bit more, but no more than 5-6 meows a day. 

I do appreciate it a lot. I don't like talkative cats, or men, or women :lol: And when my cats talk, they are asking for something, seriously. Either they are stuck in the closet, or they are starving of affection, or they want to play. If they talk a lot, I won't be able to tell when I should pay attention or ignore


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> A better question is "do my cats ever shut up?"


This


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Twice lately I felt like Prince was trying to speak words, but of course I dismissed it as my imagination. In any case, it didn't come out as words at all. But he did seem like he was trying to move his tongue to make words. Once we were going into the elevator and he was afraid I'd leave him behind, as usual, so as he rushed into the elevator he seemed like he was trying to imitate my usual "vamos" (Eng. "let's go"), which I say about 100 times a day every day, as if he meant "wait for me, I'm coming too". There was another time he seemed like he was trying to imitate my words, but I don't remember the context. People have mentioned to me that Prince is extraordinarily good at learning ways to communicate with humans. He's also the one who scratches my cheek to ask for cheek scratching, and he imitates my hand movements so well I'm always surprised. But I don't know very much about cats or animals in general, so I don't know if all this is unusual or not.

The question mark intonation at the end is very frequent in Prince (when he's asking to go out or for a treat). I hadn't thought that this wasn't a normal thing in animals... Now that you mention it, maybe it's unusual...

My other cats don't do these things at all, but then again Prince didn't do them either when he'd only been months with me. Lady Nikita is just starting to make sounds now after 3 months (as a stray, she used to be almost sound-less) and Princess Gatita has only lately started to ask for things vocally.


----------



## RascalDog (Dec 30, 2011)

We have a very talkative Maine ****. I know, MC's are supposed to have this tiny voice with mostly chirps. Our Wile E is the most talkative, most expressive, loudest cat I've ever come across. He chirps like a normal MC but the volume is turned way up. His chirps are only a small part of his vocabulary. It sounds like he is trying to speak in full sentences with questions, statements, demands, etc...


----------



## robc22 (Mar 17, 2012)

My cat, mr clyde's was a very vocal guy.....but he left it up to me to figure out what he was saying to me.........sometimes I think like everyone else, he just liked to be heard.......


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blaze has a huge vocal range, we can have "conversations"... I say something, he says something... yes, he meows a lot over anything and everything.

Blacky meows for certain things, she'll meow at the bottom on the stairs to see if anyone is upstairs, she'll often meow when entering a room we're in (a greeting), she'll chirp when jumping on the bed or when I wake her from sleep, she'll meow for dinner sometimes to get our attention, and she'll meow when she's upset or mad... that's about it. Nothing constant, which I think is good, especially since her meow is so raspy.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Graybee, RoundFace, and Ella are all chatty cats. Ella is so talkative that even in her
sleep she meows a lot. I always wonder what she is dreaming about! Ella and RoundFace 
always greet me with meows even if they just saw me minutes before in another part of the house.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I have 2 talkers:

Lacey and Egypt. They are always making demands or simply telling us about something interesting, their day, etc.

The other 2 cats, in turn, are pretty quiet


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

two siamese so yeah. but i think it rubbed off on the black one, because now she has this habit of, "meow . . . meow . . . meow . . ." you know, like when you run out of cat treats? they just nag and nag and nag. except this is my own fault because she was losing too much weight (hyperthyroidism) and even though her thyroid is stabilized, her appetite just isn't what it should be, so i started augmenting her food with meat baby food. i don't resent giving it to her, except that I AM NOT ALLOWED TO MOVE in the morning until i give it to her lol. not even my coffee. if i get out of bed and touch the refrigerator, it better be for baby food. and baci caught on so he has to have a taste, too. he will mostly settle for that mixed with vaseline (hairball prevention) but he looks so hilarious eating it. i put it on my finger for diotima but baci chomped my finger so i found an old pair of wooden chopsticks and hold it out to him and he's like "om nom nom nom," and shuts his eyes. i have no idea why he makes a face but it's funny.

i was tempted to try to teach them to talk after i saw those videos of "i love you," and "ma ma," then i thought, "nah, i'm bored sometimes but not _that_ bored."

baci does a weird thing my first siamese used to do: he will get in the bathtub and howl because it sounds louder. i know that sounds ridiculous, but i caught both of them in the act and they kind of slunk away like they were embarrassed. ("listen to me, 'oooowoooo, oooowoo, ooowooo, i sound so good, oh no she caught me. i'm going to act like nothing happened.") and baci also does this thing in the middle of the night where he goes over by the window with a toy and hollers. i thought he had stopped doing it but he did it again last night, and when i call him, he comes over to my bed with it in his mouth, still meowing. i think he probably just wants attention (until he learns to write, i think he's going to find i miss a lot of his requests), it's just weird.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Squeek has an opinion about everything and tries to let me know it, I just don't always understand. She's always 'talking' with her trills and peeps. Lickorish is also vocal, but its more like barking orders- 'mrrraw!' and she has her own version of trills, but different than Squeek's. and leave them alone? then you have the howling from Lickorish or the gut-wrenching crying from Squeek.


----------



## Modra (Jan 17, 2011)

my Modra talks a lot, she is using a combination of voice and body language signals to make me understand what she actually wants to say. I find the tail talk fascinating. Also the way she looks at me sometimes is full of expression and meaning. It takes a while to understand this language and I'm still a beginner, but getting there. 
Sheila, neighbour's cat is less vocal and more gestural. 

An example of "talk" between the two of them while crossing the road speaks volumes. No "word" had been exchanged, only body language. See what you can make of it:


----------



## kittylion (Feb 24, 2012)

Straysmommy said:


> People have mentioned to me that Prince is extraordinarily good at learning ways to communicate with humans. He's also the one who scratches my cheek to ask for cheek scratching, and he imitates my hand movements so well I'm always surprised.
> 
> The question mark intonation at the end is very frequent in Prince (when he's asking to go out or for a treat). I hadn't thought that this wasn't a normal thing in animals... Now that you mention it, maybe it's unusual...


How clever!


----------



## sandyrivers (Apr 9, 2012)

*A Chorus Line...*

Hi,

Funny that I came across this post just now... As Chipcat-Filou is being talkative...

Yes, my cats talk! 

Especially Chipcat-Filou, she is an Ocicat. 

She will talk to my other cats, such as when she wants to cuddle with one of them, she will approach the cat and meow in a specific way, always the same...and then will head bump and lay with said cat.

Chipcat-Filou is also the 'food ambassador'... 
When i'm a little late with the feeding schedule, she will come to me and rub on my legs, hands and meow until I get to it and feed them! 
The meow she uses in this case is NOT one that can be ignored, so she knows if she does it, the food will come very soon!

She also has a special greeting for me when I come back home; she will stand on her hind legs and gently touch me with her front paws, emitting a wide range of sounds.

She also makes this very cute sound when she is looking at birds thru the window, she makes a ''chipping''sound, (hence the name), almost like she is imitating the birds...

She also cannot stand me being in the shower with the bathroom door closed, if I do that, she will meow loudly (but I mean loudly) at the door until I let her in. 
Time at which she will hop in/stand inside the tub and watch me shower, she is not afraid of water either (tho unlike Airell, she will not get in the tub for a swim, she only likes showers...)

Chipcat-Filou also warns me if anything unusual happens in the house...such as if one of my cats opened the fridge door and are in there helping themselves, or if a cat is in the food pantry and is making a mess ( I had to get these child-proof locks on both fridge and pantry doors since my cats figured out how to open them, but I sometimes forget to use them...), and when my phone rings, time at which she will locate the phone, paw at it and meow even louder than the phone...perhaps she dislikes my ringtones?

Chipcat-Filou also warns me when a feral/stray friend is at the back patio, time at which she will stand on the ledge and meow loudly to call me over to greet our outdoor friend!

My other cat who talks is Elphin, he is a rescued cat from my alley. 
Elphin meows loudly to greet me when I get home, he also has this cute little ''jumping dance'' he does to greet me.
Also whenever I open the fridge... Elphin knows there is always a little treat for him in there... 
Elphin also meows and runs around the house like crazy when he or another cat has visited the litterbox and I need to remove something from there... What a clean cat!

The rest of my 'tribe' are not that vocal, of course, they will all meow at feeding time, but asides from that, they are pretty quiet.

sandyrivers


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

MowMow said:


> A better question is "do my cats ever shut up?"


^^ this. this Oh so definitely this.

My heart Kitty Sherbert could distinctively mimic the words "out" "now" "why?" and "no" in any combination while standing at the front door when he was being a brat. Occasionally he would stand at the fridge and repeat the word "milk" until you caved in.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

our departed sylvie cat was the alfa queen of the house, you could hold half hour conversations with her, some meows but mainly a chattering series of chirps,, how is the queen today? chirp chirp chatter chatter, were the other cats good today? chirp chirp chatter moew.. was tinker good? meow.. we never new how special she was so we never record this...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Ugh, I wish MowMow would make up his mind. Originally he spoke English and that was great but now he's moved on to German and French. I keep asking him to at least TRY out Hungarian so I could understand him but he just ignores me. I guess eventually he'll hit a language where I can converse with him.

I told him he better pick ONE and stick to it before he starts Harvard in the fall or the other cats will think he's a snobby know it all.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Try understanding the Portuguese that Sinatra speaks or the Icelandic that Nutmeg speaks!! They make me feel so stupid.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

All three of mine are vocal but in their own ways.

I have never heard Sophie meow, however she chirps, trills, and squeeks lots. Either when she is hyper and playfull (wanting to play catch with me or wants her sisters to chase her), meal time or when she wants me to pick her up and cuddle.

Anna is a talker. She doesn't like to be alone, so if she is a room and no people/animals are there, she screams bloody murder until someone comes running to her. Also when you call her name she does this meow as if to say "yes?"

Sasha, the ragdoll, makes this half meow grunt/meow when you touch her when she isn't looking. She also is very vocal around meal times and at night when she either wants attention or to get into the bedroom.


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

My cat is not very vocal at all. She hardly ever meows (only if she is REALLY hungry or otherwise desperate for food, or if we do something she doesn't like like give her medicine, take her to the vet, or pick her up when she doesn't want to be bothered). It's so rare, for a few weeks we thought she couldn't meow. 

More often, she does this really cute chirpy sound... I think when wants to say "hello," or sometimes when she jumps or lands from a jump. She even doesn't purr much, or at least not very loudly.


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

Yes, he does talk. He talks when he's happy (even the occassional meow-purr mix lol), he talks when he's tired, he yells when he's hungry, he talks when he's lost his toys, and he frantically talks if I go in/out a door without him. Finn's tones and sounds of meows change quite a bit; it almost sounds like he's saying "yes" or "no" if I tell him to do/stop doing something, or ask him something. Not sure if my cat is genius, or I'm mad. :wink:


----------



## Leesa (Jun 13, 2010)

If I ask Oliver a question...he answers me LOL!!! But jack is ALWAYS "birining" Almost a mix between a meow and a purr!! ALL THE TIME!! But I love it! Jack loves people and just is social!! Hes a babydoll!!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mia started talking only in the last few months (she is turning 1 on the 25th this month). If she wants something or just attention she lets me know. She purrs alot now too which has been something that just started whin the last 4-5 months. She has always been an affectionate kitty but she just started vocalizing it recently. I love it!!!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been trying to teach Oscar Spanish for years, but he's yet to pick up on it. I'm not sure if it's me, or him.


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> I've been trying to teach Oscar Spanish for years, but he's yet to pick up on it. I'm not sure if it's me, or him.


LOL. Better him than me. I failed Spanish in school. :crazy


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Poetess said:


> LOL. Better him than me. I failed Spanish in school. :crazy


I can relate. I cheated my way through 2 years of it in HS.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

our kitties were fairly quiet as kittens; siberians are a quiet and soft-spoken breed. but aster has taken on to a lot of talking! she loves asking for play and food and love, and just chatting in general! her vocabulary is mostly chirps, and trills, with the occasional meow. cody meows very rarely, but he will often "silent meow" when he's hungry or wants attention.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I actually heard a new vocalization a few weeks back. Like most cats, MowMow is TERRIFIED of the vacuum and usually hides. That day he didn't. He stood his ground on the couch and watched me vacuum the whole apartment. 

When I was done and put it away he started this ...YELLING... It was a really agitated and loud yowl directed at me. I was really alarmed and thought something was wrong with him and when I sat down to stroke him he bit my hands and then my face. It took him a few minutes to settle down.

Now, every time I vacuum (twice a week) he does the same thing. Yelling at me and biting at my hands and face (gently) when I finish and put it away. This last time I didn't go in to stroke him right away and he yelled at me until I put down the laundry basket and stroked him. My neighbors must think I'm killing him.........


----------



## rescuecatmommy (May 7, 2012)

Rounder talks to me all the time. If he's not talking he grunts and chirps and purrs at me. <3


----------



## Thradia (May 6, 2012)

Both mine talk a fair bit. 

Isis is the quieter one, despite the Bengal in her. She likes to chatter, like she would at the birds. She talks to us like that often, with the occasional meow. 

Khonsu however likes to express himself. He mews, loud and quiet, in all sorts of ways. Sometimes to us, sometimes you hear him just talking to himself lol


----------



## AceofSpades (May 10, 2012)

My cats are all talkers. Ace is usually to demand food or attention. Kenji is extremely vocal probably from the MC part of him he always makes some type of sound but I love his little trills so cute. CJ is currently the loudest he hates being left alone he's almost like a puppy and loves being with people but we're still doing intros so he is confined to my bed room till everyone is ok with him. Actually he talks non stop now that I think of it he has an adorable deep throaty noise I don't know how to describe but it's really cool.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

A week or two, I met a very affectionate cat who goes by the name of either "Fluffy" or "Gabriel". He had a very cute trilling voice, and he wasn't happy unless he was being petted. He would look at me the entire time he was being petted, and he'd PURR really loud, and his cute trills & purrs made me laugh!


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

talking cats - what could be more cute and adorable than this!
Mine are relatively quiet compared to others, both domestics, and blackie talks only when he needs something or is upset or scared or calling me from afar! daww. The tabby is more of a talker. He does the cutest things and we occasionally have a little 'meow' convo together, usually when he sees me from afar but can't get to me. hehe. They have very distinct sounds that are easy to understand depending on the context. When the tabby has his fave toy in his mouth he does a hilarious sound that is totally specific to that moment. Soooo cute.


----------



## trickyspark (Aug 16, 2008)

I have several that talk. Some I swear can even say words. Tiny for example...if I sit near her and say her name kind of broken, "Ti....Ny", she'll repeat it.

Peach, well, all Peach does is talk. She had an obsession with cardboard for a while, and would fetch pieces we threw. We kept picking at her, saying "Kahd Berd", eventually she'd make a pretty close mimic of that when we'd pick up the cardboard.

There's Molly, who will say "Mama", and Nina who will answer questions with a meow that matches the tone of your voice. If you ask loud, you get a loud meow. If you're laying in bed and ask softly, you get a super soft meow.

We have 11 currently, and have no plans to stop. All are rescues or orphans (well I guess an orphan could be a rescue, some were raised on bottles).


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Milky is quite vocal too. He purrs and meows a lot, but other than that I swear he knows how to speak English!! His meows sometimes sound like he's saying "well", it sounds like meow but more like weowll, which is why it sounds like well! haha The other sound he's been making recently sounds like "now" but sounds like neowwwwww. It's absolutely hilarious when we hear it. Sometimes he'll just do a short one quietly but sometimes he's very loud and when he does it, I immitate him 3 times and he repeats after me like we're having a conversation. This usually goes on for about 2mins. It's really amusing!


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

+1 to MowMow, Sinatra-Butters, and BotanyBlack. Miss M _*never, ever*_ shuts up! She talks when she's happy. She talks when she's mad. She talks when she's sleepy. She talks when she wakes up. She talks when she's hungry. Heck, she talks _while_ she eat's. It's actually pretty adorable. She drives me up the wall, but I really do love the little pain in the backside. I'm not sure what I'd do without the constant running commentary. I even feel a little crazy because I respond back depending on what I think she's trying to tell me, mind you I'm probably 100% wrong and every other "phrase" is probably along the lines, of that's not what I'm saying you giant moron.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

LOL!

I was at our local Humane Society yesterday, and came across one of the most handsomest cats I ever met in my life. His name is Gabriel, and one time, not long ago, I came to visit the cats, and when I came in the room he was in, he looked at me and started meowing. It wasn't your regular meow, but a very sweet sounding high pitched trill. If he did his trilling sound, I'd look at him and say "what?", and he'd meow right back at me.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I love *LOVE* when they answer me. I'll walk in a room and see Book or MowMow standing there and say "doing?" and whomever it is always answers with a chirp or a trill. I think it sounds like their equivalent of "standing here!" (although it's probably "dinner?". I also like when someone just walks up to where I'm sitting/standing and trills or chirps right at me.

They do get annoying being so vocal but most of the time I love it. I love that they are always chatting, trilling, talk to, and answering me.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Truman "trills".


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

Callie is a talker! She talks to me more than to anyone else. She has a super high-pitched voice, and sometimes if she gets excited, like when I first get up in the morning or just get home after work, she wants me to pet her on the bathroom counter, so she lets out this really long meow like "meeeeeeeeeeeeeeehh!!!!" and then a whole bunch of other squeaks and then while I pet her she makes different trilling sounds. Sometimes if I walk into a room she's in, she meows like a regular meow like she's saying hi. Then sometimes when you reach down to pet her, she makes this little "moo?" sound with her mouth closed. Sometimes she walks into a room at night and meows like "wee-oo" it's like a higher note then a lower note. Then sometimes I'll hear her in another part of the house going "Mow?... Mow? ...Mow?"
I love how much she talks.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

My cats get very active when the kids go to bed at night. Gee, I wonder why... lol, they can finally have a little peace. Ollie often gets very vocal at this time, and my almost 5 yr old daughter says Mom, I can't sleep, the cats keep "mowing". We think it's cute, although my husband thinks the "mowing" is annoying. I find it entertaining. I usually answer him, and I think what he's really doing is trying to get the kids to answer him, or tell on him, because he knows they can't come get him after they've been put to bed. LOL. Taunting.


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

Autumn talks a lot and even answers me back, she always tries to get the last 'meow' in. She has a lot of different sounds and I try to decipher what she is saying. I know she doesn't have any Siamese in her but she sure is a talker, it's cute tho.


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

Luke and Cubby are both talkers, especially when they want something to eat or when Luke wants to go out into the back yard and into his 5x10' enclosure. I like it when cats talk. These guys are quite communicative.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

of course. How else can they let us know what is on their mind?

they have certain noises that mean something.

Marble uses growls when she has had enough of me and they are warnings of what will happen if I don't let her go or stop playing......funny thing I noticed recently is that she has withheld her claws during play and only puts them out if I don't listen to her......and the bites are merely warnings too. All this changed in the last months since we brought her in from being a stray young abandoned female cat a little over a year ago.


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

All.the.time. I talk back sometimes too  Currently I am being summoned to let them out to chase bugs


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

and by outside I mean the patio where they generally miss all the bugs they *could* catch while staring at ones they can't reach


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

The other night, Ollie was coaching Miley on how to catch a fly. She can catch them off the window but Ollie can grab them in the air with his paws, then stuffs the fly in his mouth. He kept making this noise and at first I thought something was wrong with him but I kept watching and realized he was talking to Miley. It was a chattering sound, almost like a monkey but a lot quieter. My husband came in and went What the **** is he doing? Lol. Finally I saw the fly. Eventually Miley got it, right in the middle of the kitchen.


----------



## sammyjay (Dec 2, 2011)

Our one cat Pekoe makes all sorts of complex meows all the time, whether she's asking for food, asking for attention, asking to be let outside or just responding to what we're saying to her. Our other cat Nermal is quite vocal(probably because he's part siamese) but he mainly just makes ordinary meows that are usually quite loud. The other two cats are more quiet.


Nathan


----------



## KittyKali (May 28, 2012)

Mine grumbles when she's in pain or needs some attention. I grumble back


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I wonder why she's grumbling in pain?


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Muffin talks constantly. Lots of trills and tiny mews, louder meows at dinner time. Sometimes she comes over to me and trills over and over while I pet her, or she'll just be walking and mew once every couple of steps. She also does it any time I pet her or talk to her. Since Pookie died she has been getting in bed with me at 6 am and trilling until I acknowledge her, then she'll lay down and we go back to sleep. I think it's pretty cute but I can imagine it would be very annoying to the wrong person.


----------



## Casey76 (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a talker and a silent kitty. My talker is extremely demanding, and has a huge range of vocalizations. It's so funny though, when he comes in, he'll give a huge meow, and then I have to tell him where I am. If I don't answer him he'll keep meowing until I do.

My silent kitty, I'm lucky if I get a single tiny chirp a day. she has such a tiny little voice too :luv


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have no idea why but when mine are outside roaming around and they see me it's all meows until they reach me. I've no idea what they're trying to tell me....yesterday my tabby made the funniest meow followed by a stretch followed by a funny meow. I know cats have evolved to be as cute as possible when they meow. DD


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

amelia100 said:


> I have no idea why but when mine are outside roaming around and they see me it's all meows until they reach me. I've no idea what they're trying to tell me....yesterday my tabby made the funniest meow followed by a stretch followed by a funny meow. I know cats have evolved to be as cute as possible when they meow. DD


They're making sure you don't get lost! That's probably not true, but my mom used to tell me that cats think their owners are helpless. When they're presenting you with a kill it's so you won't starve and when they're tangled in your legs when you move from one room to another, it's to make sure thers nothing dangerous in the next room.

I'm sure most of these things are just made up little anthropomorphisms, but I like to think my kitty thinks he's protecting me


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

rightsaidfed said:


> They're making sure you don't get lost! That's probably not true, but my mom used to tell me that cats think their owners are helpless. When they're presenting you with a kill it's so you won't starve and when they're tangled in your legs when you move from one room to another, it's to make sure thers nothing dangerous in the next room.
> 
> I'm sure most of these things are just made up little anthropomorphisms, but I like to think my kitty thinks he's protecting me


 
dawwww that's such a cute thought. I hope it's true hehe :luv


----------

